# AAAC Seersucker Day 6/15/06



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Gentlemen:

Long-time Washingtonians and new-bread beltway insiders alike are familiar with the fine Capitol Hill tradition of Seersucker Day, when Congressmen, Senators and their staffs all sport their seersucker suits. That's right, the Capitol is awash in puckered blue and white stripes (and pink and white, and green and white, etc.).

I have learned that Seersucker Day 2006 is June 15th, next Thursday.

I hereby propose the First Annual Ask Andy Seersucker Day. Sartorial brethren in Ask Andy will band together across the country and across the world and sport their seersucker. Join me on Thursday, June 15th in a solitude of stripes. 

Seersucker trousers. Seersucker jackets. Seersucker suits, ties, boxers, shirts. You name it. If you have it in seersucker, wear it (Not all at once, please!).

Next Thursday, I'll start a thread with a picture of me in my seersucker. You follow suit. If you don't have a camera, then chime in and describe your chosen attire. 

Ask Andy Seersucker Day is upon us!

Best,
JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Long-time Washingtonians and new-bread beltway insiders alike are familiar with the fine Capitol Hill tradition of Seersucker Day, when Congressmen, Senators and their staffs all sport their seersucker suits. That's right, the Capitol is awash in puckered blue and white stripes (and pink and white, and green and white, etc.).
> 
> ...


Let me get this right, you want us to wear seersucker, take a picture and then post the image....on the internet....Hahaha ha ha.............o.k., I'm in.

Allen


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Allen said:


> Let me get this right, you want us to wear seersucker, take a picture and then post the image....on the internet....Hahaha ha ha.............o.k., I'm in.
> 
> Allen


I didn't think it'd be a stretch for you, Doc.

JB


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> Let me get this right, you want us to wear seersucker, take a picture and then post the image....on the internet....Hahaha ha ha.............o.k., I'm in.


There was never any doubt. :icon_smile_big:

If I had seersucker, I'd wear it...and manage to get a photo to post.

Unfortunately, still having trouble finding that perfect Haspel 3-button sack jacket and flat-front pants.

I do have a seersucker sport shirt, however...maybe I'll just wear that.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If I get my Haspel/STP suit back from the alterations lady in time, I will gladly participate in the madness.

I will call her tomorrow and light a fire under her caboose.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Great idea - it's my daughter's pre-school graduation that day - the kids'll love it - they'll think I'm an ice cream man!!!


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

If my e-bay seersucker gets here by then I'll don it. Very weird series of delivery confirmation e-mails going on right now. We'll see how it all wroks out.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

familyman said:


> We'll see how it all wroks out.


Sorry to hear of your troubles.
That's exactly why I don't buy off E-bay, I'm always afraid it will "wrok out" on me as well.
Actually, I'm afraid someone will send me a worm.

Allen


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles.
> That's exactly why I don't buy off E-bay, I'm always afraid it will "wrok out" on me as well.
> Actually, I'm afraid someone will send me a worm.
> 
> Allen


I've never had a problem before and I expect it will all work out in the end. The only really weird part about it all (aside from the package not being here yet) is that I have a tracking thing from paypal for what I thought was my package but after looking at it instead of just clicking the link to track, I notice that the package says it shipped to Andrew Portnoy who I believe is a member here. I'll get it sorted I'm sure.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

*I don't know, but I don't think*

Haspel does a sack suit. I own the two button Haspel bought at Sym's. It's not like it's going to kill you to go for such a bargain. If you want the sack spend the 250 Press asks for on sale. and by the by. I will do the seesucker next Thursday even in keeps raining here in Conn.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Great idea, Joe. I would participate except (1) I will be on a business trip, and (2) the alterations guy who hemmed them up did them 2" TOO LONG! Enough is enough, I shall take a page from familyman's book and learn to hem myself. But I await the photos eagerly.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Allen said:


> Let me get this right, you want us to wear seersucker, take a picture and then post the image....on the internet....Hahaha ha ha.............o.k., I'm in.
> 
> Allen


Count me in as well! I may even post pics wearing my pants and then put something else on so I can wear the non matching jacket.

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tom22 said:


> Haspel does a sack suit.


Indeed, they do (or, so says their web site). However, I can't find anyone to sell me one. Haspel doesn't do direct sales, and none of the vendors I've talked with have the sack jacket, and most don't even offer flat-front trousers. It's a darts-and-pleats world, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

familyman said:


> ...I notice that the package says it shipped to Andrew Portnoy who I believe is a member here. I'll get it sorted I'm sure.


Hilarious--that Portnoy is insidious. Are you sure you didn't buy shoes? :biggrin2:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

KentW said:


> Indeed, they do (or, so says their web site). However, I can't find anyone to sell me one. Haspel doesn't do direct sales, and none of the vendors I've talked with have the sack jacket, and most don't even offer flat-front trousers. It's a darts-and-pleats world, I'm tellin' ya.


Kent,
We have a Haspel dealer in town. I asked about a sack with flat front trousers and it must be special ordered. May be too late this year. If so will you wait till next?

Allen


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> We have a Haspel dealer in town. I asked about a sack with flat front trousers and it must be special ordered. May be too late this year. If so will you wait till next?


That's what I've been told, too. I've waited this long, what's one more season?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

KentW said:


> That's what I've been told, too. I've waited this long, what's one more season?


Don't worry, Kent, this is the First Annual! We'll get you next June!

JB


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

So what kind of shoes do y'all wear with your seersuckers?

M8


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> So what kind of shoes do y'all wear with your seersuckers?
> 
> M8


White bucks.

FWIW, too cold and rainy to wear seersucker to the Harvard graduation yesterday (though I did see some sporting it). High 50's - low 60's and pouring. Yecch! Some good bows and sacks, though. Didn't take pictures.


----------



## Barrister (Nov 2, 2005)

*Count me in as well...*

I'll go one better than annual event, why not a monthly even Easter-Labor Day? I already wear seersucker once or twice a week in the Summer anyway, so for me it would just be a matter of making sure I do it on the same day y'all do.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great idea!!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

fenway said:


> White bucks...


Just as I suspected.

Do you have a Panama hat to go with that ensemble (actually it should be called an _Ecuador_ hat)? :icon_smile_wink:

M8


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Andy said:


> Great idea!!


Andy, will we see your picture on Seersucker Day 2006????

JB


----------



## Goldrush (Apr 12, 2005)

KentW said:


> I do have a seersucker sport shirt, however...maybe I'll just wear that.


Oh yeah, milk and sugar all around....


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Great idea! I'm in. I will be at a convention for work all next week, but I will get some pics posted when I return. I called a few friends that are going as well, maybe I can convince them to make it a seersucker day too.


----------



## brandonmichelt (Apr 28, 2006)

Any excuse to break out the seersucker is a good one. I'm in.

I just feel bad for all the non-AAAC'ers that'll be so greatly outdressed next thursday!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Today I told my staff that next Thursday is "Seersucker Day", they're in.
Also should mention that Wm. King is in, along with the young man (teenager, 15-16 y/o) who was in the shop this afternoon buying bow ties, one was seersucker. I was so proud I almost bought the ties for him.
Can you believe that? A teenager buying bow ties.

Allen


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Allen, fantastic! Snap some pictures. We might need to vote on the tradliest, or wildest, or most non-trad. We could come up with a whole bunch of catagories!

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> Allen, fantastic! Snap some pictures. We might need to vote on the tradliest, or wildest, or most non-trad. We could come up with a whole bunch of catagories!
> 
> JB


Wildest----Wm King, hands down. Today he was wearing a Kelly Green and orange seersucker.........so damn ugly it looked. No kidding.
Also had on his beat to heck gator pennies. I think he'd allow me to take a neck down shot.
Allen


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Allen said:


> Wildest----Wm King, hands down. Today he was wearing a Kelly Green and orange seersucker.........so damn ugly it looked. No kidding.
> Also had on his beat to heck gator pennies. I think he'd allow me to take a neck down shot.
> Allen


That sounds like one heck of an ensemble. Kind of... UT/Irish? If you took a pic I'd click on the thread!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Bumping as a reminder...


Thursday! Thursday! Thursday!

First Annual Ask Andy Seersucker Day.

Be in seersucker or be square.

JB


----------



## The Virginian (Apr 18, 2006)

(Hate to pop in and out like this; I feel horrible for not posting more often.)

As a newly minted staffer on The Hill, ya’ll better believe I’m in! I definitely think it’s time to invest in a new digital camera this weekend too. You should see some of the stuff I’ve been getting away with wearing recently. It would certainly do Allen proud.

One particular New England congressman, with quite the “lockjaw”, reacted quite positively on the patch madras jacket I was wearing the other day. And for you questioning the appropriateness of wearing a patch madras jacket to work, remember: Congress is the most expensive and exclusive country club in the world ...and I’ll leave it at that.

The Virginian


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

The Virginian said:


> (Hate to pop in and out like this; I feel horrible for not posting more often.)
> 
> As a newly minted staffer on The Hill, ya'll better believe I'm in! I definitely think it's time to invest in a new digital camera this weekend too. You should see some of the stuff I've been getting away with wearing recently. It would certainly do Allen proud.
> 
> ...


Virginian: Take a stroll around the Halls of Congress on Thursday and snap some pictures for us, will you? As I recall from my intern days, Seersucker Day was more of a Senate thing than House, but hopefully it's spread since then.

JB


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll have to remind my friends that work on the hill to wear their seersucker.

What category can I win if I wear Birks w/ seersucker pants 

Brian


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

great, just dug them out of the closet last weekend and the wing tip bucks arrived from JCrew just yesterday. (Sale, $168 down to $49)


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

vwguy said:


> What category can I win if I wear Birks w/ seersucker pants


Most "crunchy" trad.

JB


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Hilarious--that Portnoy is insidious. Are you sure you didn't buy shoes? :biggrin2:


Yes, I am sure that he did buy shoes from me. And yes I did send it out by www.laposte.fr/colissimo. You can ask Andrew for the tracking number. I dont know why they are not arrived yet ...it is out of my control. Do you think?

If you gentlemen dont believe me...come and see the shoes posted on the website in Paris at my home for yourself.

Now that's the proof!

...from paris


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*please watch for your net etiquette...*



familyman said:


> I've never had a problem before and I expect it will all work out in the end. The only really weird part about it all (aside from the package not being here yet) is that I have a tracking thing from paypal for what I thought was my package but after looking at it instead of just clicking the link to track, I notice that the package says it shipped to Portnoy who I believe is a member here. I'll get it sorted I'm sure.


Hello familyman,

I dont know who u are ... but the posting, sharing, forwarding of false facts, and revealing of members real full real names on public forums are violation of privacy law.

Perhaps Miss Manner column could help...

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

...from paris


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Back to Seersucker Day*

It's early yet. Considering the JP seersucker jacket with peak lapels, brown tie with "Dad" on it, and #1 cufflinks.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Let's get this party started.*

Old school seersucker suit with white bucks, white linen, gator strap and conservative bow. No pink or lime, yellow socks, though.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Business casual work environment has only allowed me to wear a blue/white seersucker sport shirt, with Bills M1s in British with cordo tassels and belt and navy/light blue/yellow argyles.
Cheers


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Deciding to avoid shocking the office with the entire enseble of seersucker suit, bowtie, etc., I opted for chinos, pink ocbd, tan penny loafers, with a blue/white seersucker jacket. 

The whole suit will debut two fridays from now, to match with my girlfriends seersucker dress. Over the top? Probably...


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

*I'm celebrating with...*

-Seersucker suit (Jos A Banks...I'll get a sack one day!)
-Brooks pink OCBD
-Navy with white pindot tie (given to me by the benevolent AlanC)
-Greenish-aqua with maroon trim pocket square (also from AlanC)
-Navy with kelly stripe surgincle belt
-Navy watch band
-White bucks with no socks

Plus, I received a compliment before I could even get through the door of my office building. Happy Seersucker Day, everyone!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

tripreed said:


> Plus, I received a compliment before I could even get through the door of my office building.


Must have been the tie and pocket square! :icon_smile_wink:

Sounds sharp, everybody--we need more pictures!

(Mine will be along this evening.)


----------



## Taxi_driver (Mar 19, 2006)

Allen said:


> Old school seersucker suit with white bucks, white linen, gator strap and conservative bow. No pink or lime, yellow socks, though.


That's a mighty smart outfit, to my english eyes you like the epitome of a southern gentleman......I take it the Boxster is your wife's car?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Started my day at 5:00am by pulling on my seersucker bathrobe and as I sit here typing this post, in my seersucker trousers and a navy polo, I'm trying to recall where I might pick up a pair of seersucker PJs, so as to make today a 24 hour celebration of seersucker. Someone please tell me I haven't lost my freakin mind!! This retirement thing must be leaving me with too much time on my hands?

PS: Allen, that outfit looks great!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Allen said:


> Old school seersucker suit with white bucks, white linen, gator strap and conservative bow. No pink or lime, yellow socks, though.


Great look Allen!

I'm wearing seersucker pants and even have a pair of multicolored seersucker boxers on underneath. Pics (of the pants, not the boxers) to follow tonite 

Brian


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Now that is a TRAD ensemble, and also worthy of a Panama hat <thumbs up>.

M8



Allen said:


> Old school seersucker suit with white bucks, white linen, gator strap and conservative bow. No pink or lime, yellow socks, though.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Must have been the tie and pocket square! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Sounds sharp, everybody--we need more pictures!
> 
> (Mine will be along this evening.)


yeah! yeah! yeah! yeah!

More photos to show off all the nice and good looking outfits for "seersucker day" babes...

Yaahoo! ...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I had intended on starting a new thread today, but Allen beat me to it.

Here it goes:









And a closeup of the shoes and socks:









The details:
JAB seersucker, three button, darts, pleats and all (bought before I met Ask Andy)
LLB white ocbd
LE madras bow
BB yellow/navy/white ribbon belt (in BB#1 stripe pattern)
JCrew yellow argyles
Nordstrom dirty bucks with cordovan saddle

And aparently quite the spare tire...time to hit the gym...

Happy Seersucker Day, all!

JB


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*JB*

JB,
Very nice, love the shoes and watchband.
Cheers


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Looking good, JB.
Together without appearing "outfitty"---nice!


begining my search for saddle bucks,
Allen


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Good work, gents. Nice pics Allen, JB, you look great!

I am looking forward to more posted pics later. 

I'll put mine up this evening. I barely had time to take the pic. this AM, let alone down load it.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Joe Bondi said:


> And aparently quite the spare tire...time to hit the gym...


Ah, don't worry about that, I'm sure there are more than a few of us in the same boat, myself included. I always pull my shirt out a bit at the waist to help "camoflage" it a little 

Brian


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Allen - you look very good as always.

Joe Bondi - I like the pictures, particularly the GWU lamp.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Allen said:


> Looking good, JB.
> Together without appearing "outfitty"---nice!
> 
> begining my search for saddle bucks,
> Allen


Check with a Ralph Lauren store. Last year they offered two C&J made styles. One with white and navy, the other very light cream and tan, both perfect for spring and summer. Ben Silver also has a pair of C&J, though more expensive. While the tan suede and brown seems to be more acceptable up north, in the south that shoe is traditionally reserved for fall and winter wear.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

lovemeparis said:


> Hello familyman,
> 
> I dont know who u are ... but the posting, sharing, forwarding of false facts, and revealing of members real full real names on public forums are violation of privacy law.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM to further clarify things but just to clear the air here. I believe Mr. Portnay has posted his first name on the forum before, I wasn't revealing any new info. I didn't post any false facts, indeed I recieved an e-mail from a seller that Mr. Portnay and I both purchased something from and it had his address on it and my e-bay item. If you sold him shoes that's none of my business nor does it have anything to do with the situation. I purchased a seersucker jacket that still isn't here, My Portnay purchased a different item of clothing (not shoes from the seller in question) and his did arrive. We have talked over PM and because he's such a nice easy guy to talk to I have confidence that my seersucker probably will arive even though it's quite late. 
To summarise, this has nothing to do with you. Thank you.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Allen - Smashing
JB - Double smashing. What are those shoes? I'm feeling them. 

No seersucker for me today.  
Stupid US Mail.

EDIT: Nevermind about the shoes, I see you already answerd that. Mental note, read the whole thread before responding.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Allen - you look very good as always.
> 
> Joe Bondi - I like the pictures, particularly the GWU lamp.


Tom, many thanks. That lamp is one of my favorites. Was purchased for me almost 5 years ago to decorate my new office with the understanding that it would stay with the office. I've changed jobs twice since, all within the University, and have taken it with me each time. Planning on taking it with me when I finally leave here!

JB


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Gents, my contribution to the day:

https://imageshack.us

Haspel Seersucker - gray/white
Shirt - BB - White/Ainsley
Tie - BB
Shoes - J&M Nubuck
Belt(unseen) - Pina Colada


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Dennis, you look great. That belt peeking around the edge sets the whole thing off, very nice.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dennis,

Good look! You look ready for a Southern courtroom or for the hustings circa 1936!

Karl


----------



## Hoyt (May 17, 2006)

De-lurking to say: Lookin' good, gentlemen! Dennis, it looks as though your cat feels left out. Perhaps a seersucker collar next year? 

Couldn't pull off a suit in my "office-casual" workplace today. Instead, I opted for seersucker pants, white BB OCBD, brown belt and brown topsiders sans socks.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Here we go, business casual at work so a full seersucker suit would be way out of place. Obviously I wasn't wearing the Birks at work 



The pic didn't turn out very clear, but those are the trad blue & white seersucker pants.

Brian


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I worked up the courage to post a photo, but can't figure out how or find instrucions.

How do ya do it?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

You need to host the pic somewhere, then type in the address between







and you're good to go.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> I worked up the courage to post a photo, but can't figure out how or find instrucions.
> 
> How do ya do it?


Tinypic.com
hit the browse button...find the photo
hit the download button......
bottom right will appear three lines, copy and paste the IMG

Easy, really. I look forward to it.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Dennis,
You get my vote for best everything. That is just one fine photo, a real keeper. I hope you enjoy the suit all summer, you look great.

Allen

Edit; Dennis, You look like a Ben Silver model. Go look for yourself.
Allen

One more edit. Do you wear seersucker often? I noticed your bucks were new. If this is a new look for you, I say stay with it. No kidding, one of the best I've seen on AA, period.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, guys

Brownshoe and Son:










The many moods of Brownshoe:










coat, shirt, and tie: J. Press
Out of frame are LLBean chinos and navy web belt. Bass weejuns

Be kind!

edited to add: Jeez, that lighting is harsh. Shoulda shrunk 'em.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Brownshoe,

Not everyone looks good in seersucker. I don’t feel I look particularly good in the full get up, but you are a natural. And may I just say, your side kick don’t look bad in it either.
Good looking boy there, maybe I’ve got one in me.
I wish you had a couple of shots at a further distance, but no need, I can tell you look great.

Allen


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry to be late, but I just got in:










Haspel 2-button seersucker suit
Brooks white OCBD
Ben Silver woven tie, navy self-herringbone with red and yellow dots
JCrew silk D-ring belt
vintage paisley linen pocket square
Pantherella navy socks with beaded mini-stripes
AE Lexingtons, chestnut

(nod to Joe Bondi over the shoulder)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC: Your outfit looks great but, that belt is absolutely increadible! Outstanding!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Crap, I already gave the best of everything to Dennis. (wink)

Looking really good there, Alan. I’m definitely going to start folding down my squares. 
Really nice attention to colors and patterns, sharp man, sharp.

Now about that collar roll, I have a feeling you were so impressed with a previous picture of me that you spent all day preparing that roll and thus the reason your post comes in so late. (wink)
Everything I’ve ever seen from you looks really, really good.

Good job, nice square (vintage again)
Allen


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thank you gentlemen. I was pretty pleased with how it turned out. Looking at those white bucs y'all have convinces me I must get a pair. I have some white/tan saddle shoes, but I've got to get the bucs.

Allen, I thought your ensemble was perfect. I couldn't imagine an improvement. I'll pull out the bowtie myself next time I wear the seersucker.

As for the pocket square, that was about the fourth attempt at getting it where I was satisfied with it. I still think I should have tweaked it, but at some point you've just got to go with it. The tie dimple was giving me fits, too.

PS: Pendennis, that cat is gorgeous!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Guys, first rate. I am totally impressed at this band of seersuckered men. 

Seersucker Day 2006 has:
brought Hoyt out from the lurking shadows.
shown us that pendennis is, in fact, one of the Ben Silver models.
revealed Brownshoes stunning specs.
gotten Allen to admit he's going to start stuffing his squares a little more.

All in all, a remarkable day.

AlanC, the George Washington behind you is not lost on me. Well played. I'm a big GW fan.

Best to all, and thanks for playing.

JB


----------



## funnyfarang (Feb 26, 2006)

*Field English Tailor Seersucker*

Gents,

I know I don't post often but here is my contribution anyways. Got several compliments riding the DC Metro today!

______________________________________

Field English Tailor Bespoken Seersucker (Loro Piano)
Ascot Chang Button Down
J.Press navy blue/yellow rainbown belt
Brooks Brothers Madras Tie
J.Crew Dirty Bucks

*The jacket has working buttons and side vents. Young Field took his time making this and it definitely shows. Worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*"seersucker" babes...*

hihihi....

u guys are all looking good "seersucker" babes...

all winners here...CONGRATS!

please keep on kissing your mistress (it's very lovely of your TRAD thoughts):icon_smile_big:

...i envie you all !!!!!


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

All, thank you very much for the compliments.

Brownshoe, were you the model for Oliver Platt's "Harry Vex Vonner" character, in "A Time To Kill"? Spot on!

Allen, for a few years I lost my roots in dressing properly. I work in IT, which as you know, is notorious for lousy attire. I finally got fed up, and went back to my southern roots for proper dressing. I wear suits or a blazer/sport coat to work everyday now. I don't dress to impress; I dress to please me.

Again, everyone, thank you very much.

PS - The cat is Indiana Jones, a 14-year-old Siamese.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*Two Things*



funnyfarang said:


> Gents,
> 
> I know I don't post often but here is my contribution anyways. Got several compliments riding the DC Metro today!
> 
> ...


IMO, the side vents look misplaced on a seersucker suit. Also, what is the purpose of the "working" buttons on a coat sleeve? I'm sure that's an expensive suit.
Overall, I like the look and especially the tie. Good job.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.

Everyone looks great!

Pendennis--I have heard the Platt comparison before--I can live with that!

The best look I can shoot for in the summer is "dissipated 1960s southern lawyer."


----------



## thirdman (Feb 26, 2006)

pendennis said:


> Brownshoe, were you the model for Oliver Platt's "Harry Vex Vonner" character, in "A Time To Kill"? Spot on!


About to ask the same thing myself....


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

*Like that suit*

Funnyfarang - I really like that suit. The seersucker color and pucker is terrific. I think the double vents add a little bit of panache that is unexpected. Probably not trad, but says that you are a careful dresser who had a seersucker suit actually made for you. Good on ya.

Now for the sensitive question. I know that Field and Loro Piano are not cheap. Could you give us a ballpark estimate for the price that such would run? I do not think I will ever commission a seersucker suit, but in case my ship comes in someday, it would be fun to know what it might run. Feel free to ignore this if it is not something you want to answer.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Regrettably, I did not have a camera with me for seersucker day.

However, my attire consisted of

Seersucker suit (J. Press), grey and white
White club collar in oxford cloth(Brooks)
gold collar bar, late of grandfather
dirty bucks
blue tennis racquet motif belt (J. Press)
3" Madras tie-turquoise, pink, green, red, yellow,white (Brooks)

A lot of women loved it.

The best part was when I was sitting in a West Hartford restaurant with my law school friends and a women out on the street was coming in, in a lady seersucker suit. We turned to face each other at the same moment (I was seated next to the window as she was coming into the restaurant from the street) and did a double-take.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Here's my contrib. Sorry for the optical illusion-ness of the seersucker.

Palm Beach suit. $35 at Value City! 10+ yrs. ago. (darts and pleats - at least I knew to get cuffs!)
old gap tennis print tie (10+ yrs old) - I will obtain some LE madras bows when same revert to overstocks.
LE OCBD

Fun day. Actually suit was VERY comfortable.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> coat, shirt, and tie: J. Press
> Out of frame are LLBean chinos and navy web belt. Bass weejuns
> ...


Brownshoe---way to be. Looks great.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got back from my week of meetings. I did not get a picture of myself on Seersucker Day, but I will have my wife take a picture of my outfit and get it posted. I saw only one other gentleman with seersucker on, but we both received many compliments. It was a fun week; I saw a few sack suits, club ties, a couple bows and lots of OCBDs. I also noticed that the top producing partners and advisors were all dressed rather Tradly. Hmmm...very interesting. 
In another thread I asked all of your thoughts on wearing bows to work. Well, I decided to tie one on this week, and see how it went....one of the partners walked over and told me I looked great and that he loved my tie. He then sat at our table during lunch and talked with me. Guess I have my answer!

On Thursday I wore:
BB seersucker suit
white BB OCBD
Red/Navy BB striped tie
Nordstrom dirty bucks


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Just got back from my week of meetings. I did not get a picture of myself on Seersucker Day, but I will have my wife take a picture of my outfit and get it posted. I saw only one other gentleman with seersucker on, but we both received many compliments. It was a fun week; I saw a few sack suits, club ties, a couple bows and lots of OCBDs. I also noticed that the top producing partners and advisors were all dressed rather Tradly. Hmmm...very interesting.
> In another thread I asked all of your thoughts on wearing bows to work. Well, I decided to tie one on this week, and see how it went....one of the partners walked over and told me I looked great and that he loved my tie. He then sat at our table during lunch and talked with me. Guess I have my answer!
> 
> On Thursday I wore:
> ...


Yeah, but what about little Ben?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Allen,
Don't worry, I plan to include him in the pic. We found him a seersucker outfit of his own.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Allen,
> Don't worry, I plan to include him in the pic. We found him a seersucker outfit of his own.


Excellent!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*more photos for seersucker day...*



Allen said:


> Excellent!


Yeah! I second that.

Oh cannot wait to see more photos and more good looking faces...:icon_cheers:

...from paris


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

lovemeparis said:


> Oh cannot wait to see more photos and more good looking faces...:icon_cheers:


Gentlemen, I believe we have a groupie...


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

KentW said:


> Gentlemen, I believe we have a groupie...


Good morning, Kent.
I thought it was just me. Like a gnat.

Allen


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's what our social & political "betters" were wearing on Capital Hill on seersucker day.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I read that Dianne Feinstein bought all her her female Senate colleagues seersucker suits two years ago, so that Seersucker Day wasn't all about the men.

JB


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's what our social & political "betters" were wearing on Capital Hill on seersucker day.


"Betters"? Rather looks like a "Rogue's Gallery", I'd say!!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Great pics, thanks.


----------

